# 26in or 28in



## Van Wey (Jul 15, 2005)

Just a quick question, I am in the market for a new gun but I have heard mixed rumors that a 26 in. barrel wont perform as well as a 28 in. barrel for waterfowl hunting!! I myself didnt think it would make a difference but if I could get someone with a little more knowledge to help me out I would greatly appreciate it!!

Thanks


----------



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

There is no difference in performance. The 26 is easier to lug around and lighter. In the old days it made some difference, but shouldn't make a difference anymore.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

supposely a 28 inch is better for aiming at flying birds but I like the 26 as an all around better choice.


----------



## Van Wey (Jul 15, 2005)

Some of the stories I heard was that a 28in will get more range or will be accurate at farther distances!! I didnt think it was true but it has been bothering me for some odd reason!!! The funny thing is I heard this 3 or 4 times from different gun shops!!!

Any more input would be great!!

Thanks


----------



## rwjtaz (Sep 8, 2005)

I'm not the expert, but a friend I have hunted with was one of the original testers of steel shot for Federal. As part of their testing he was to shoot 26, 28, and 30 inch barrels. With todays technology there was no difference. As a couple of the previous people have said the only difference is weight and sight line. If you want to carry the additional weight and like a long site line buy 30, if you like light and don't need a long line, (OBTW I was also told you shouldn't look down a shotgun barrel, but at the target) buy 26. I know I love my Benelli 26 in.


----------



## bratlabs (Mar 11, 2005)

I have a 24" on my SX2 and love the hell out of it. I can knock more down with it then I could with my 835 with a 28" barrel. It works good in boat and layout blinds too. I think its all personnal choice and what your comfortable with, but thats JMO.


----------



## eyecatcher (Aug 11, 2005)

The reason the longer barrels used to be important was due to the powder used. The newer powders burn much faster and cleaner so barrel length is not a factor in performance.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

The ********* tale that a longer barrel will shoot farther (tighter pattern) dates back to before the invention of barrel chokes. I'm not talking about screw in chokes, but chokes period...close to 100 years ago. It still amazes me everytime I hear someone mention how their long barrel shoots farther.

With modern guns, a gun with a 22" barrel will pattern the same as one with a 30", obviously provided they're choked the same. Barrel length has nothing to do with how a gun shoots as far as shot coming out the barrel. The difference it does make is how a gun handles physically when pulling, pointing, swinging, etc. The shorter the barrel the "quicker" the feel it has, but the drawback is that it isn't as steady as a longer barrel (which vice versa isn't as "quick").

For waterfowl, IMO the longer the better. I'd tell you to go with a 30" if that was an option. :wink:


----------



## Canuk (Oct 12, 2003)

Ditto, with smokeless powder the is NO difference in balistics. NONE

buy which ever you like.

I like 26", but would prefer a 24"


----------



## goosehunter29 (Sep 23, 2003)

26............had a 28 but I perfer the26


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

The benefit to a longer barrel is strictly related to the weight out front. More weight will promote a smoother swing and follow through, which is the basic foundation for good shotgunning. For quick handling on birds dropping into the deke's and those close flushing roosters, the 24" is super. For consistant kills on crossing birds give me that long, heavy barrel every time! Burl


----------



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)

I shoot a 24'' SX2 and i knocked down some greenheads from 40yds last weekend. Killed them to, not cripples

:sniper:


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Since I have been toying with the idea of reloading, I have frequented a lot of reloading forms. A lot of the people reloading have all the gadgets to test speed etc. From these forms I have gathered that a discharge shot shell needs 22" to reach velocity and that for every inch of addition barrel length you can gain 10 fps!

The increased speed though is lost down stream as air resistance etc slow the faster shot quicker thus at 35 and beyond the gain will be lost! So it seems that personal choice should be the deciding factor! If a longer barrel is more comfortable or balances out the gun and you like the feel, that is the choice to make. A shorter barrel may be a better choice if it works better for your shooting situations in the field, like a layout blind, or boat or for walking through thick cover etc.

Chokes and shot size and loads determine how well a gun patterns, especially with steel. So handle both, and buy the gun that fits you and feels the best. Your shooting will improve with those choices!


----------



## MWC (Oct 1, 2004)

Ron is correct. You will get on average 10 fps of additional velocity per inch of barrel. This is negligible in the big picture. The longer barrel provides a longer sight plane and also a smoother swing. Hence the sporting clays craze right know is to go with 32" to even 34" barrels. I personally have gone away from the shorter barrels due to the fact that I shoot competitively with 30" or greater guns and had a hard time going back 26". To whippy for me. But it is strictly personal preference.


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

I shoot a 24" and have for years. Haven't had any problems shooting just as accurate as those with longer barrels. I usually don't have problems with just wounding them either. My husband has a 28" Savage and is plagued by wounded birds. Guess it still comes down to whether you can hit 'em or not.

As a side note: really glad to see that others are shooting shorter barrels too. When I bought my 870, the clerk looked at me like I was a freak when I requested the 24" Since I'm a 5'2" female, a longer barrel really kicks my butt when it comes time to lead a bird/clay.


----------



## bratlabs (Mar 11, 2005)

Lvn2Hnt said:


> When I bought my 870, the clerk looked at me like I was a freak when I requested the 24"


I got that look to when I bought my 24" SX2 and Im 6'2". I doubt Ill buy anything longer then 24" in the future. :beer:


----------

